# off the shelf fixed gear frames?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What off the shelf fixed gear frames are there, and I'm thinking more about road use frames than track frames? I know of Bianchi Pista (and various other "Pistas", like Fuji and Colnago), but other than Surly, what road fixed frames are there? Would want rear brake bridge and braise ons for 2 water bottles, maybe even cable guides for rear brake. Longer wheelbase than a track bike would be good. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Spiderman (Feb 3, 2004)

Doug-
Check out Kogswell and van dessel. Another thing, which I am looking into is using the White Industries ENO eccentric hub, or the fixed innovations Bullseye hub and turn any road bike (maybe one of your bianchi's) into a fixie/SS.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Spiderman said:


> Doug-
> Check out Kogswell and van dessel. Another thing, which I am looking into is using the White Industries ENO eccentric hub, or the fixed innovations Bullseye hub and turn any road bike (maybe one of your bianchi's) into a fixie/SS.


Ditto those two. They are both coming out with new frames this year. Kogswell is correcting some flaws in the original design. The biggest complaint was the need to use super long reach brakes. They are supposed to correct this on the 2004. The Website says very little about the new frame. Kogswell has a message board that really discusses what's going on. Here is the link:

http://www.b2g5.com/boards/board.cgi?user=kogswell

Look for posts/replies by Mathew. He is Kogswell


----------



## scrublover (Oct 1, 2002)

*since you're a celeste junky....*

and i think dave mentioned the ENO hub.....

2003 eros frame, converted with an ENO. picked up the frame a bit ago on e-bay for pretty decent money. the wheel was on my old alu road frame, but i really wanted to go back to a steel frame. if youv'e got one of your frames that you love, all you'd need is to get the wheel built. got this wheel built for $215 from larry from mtn high cyclery. 

velocity aerohead rim, 15-16 db spokes, alloy nipples. i've run a couple gear ratios so far with it. dead simple idea' one of thos "doh! why didn't i think of that....." granted, it's not a new idea, but it's the only one readily available. no slipping, and you get to use the frame you know already. works great! i suppose if you had a frame with some funky stay length, you may have trouble getting the gear you want, but i've not had a problem with the wheel on two frames now.


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

Take a look at the British company On-One "IL POMPINO" fixed road frame.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/products/ilpompino.shtml


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*ENO hub?*

I have a 1998 steel Bianchi that I really like riding. It has vertical drops, but I'm thinking that with the eccentric hub it would almost be perfect for this. In fact, I was thinking of having a builder essentially duplicate it with track ends.

Does the ENO hub work? My concern would be that it slips, given that it would only have to twist a very small amount to give slack in the chain. That can be disastrous. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*A couple of options*

I Bought an off the shelf Gunnar Street Dog Frame & Fork. Retail is around $925.00 frame /fork. It's steel. can handle fenders, and is a really nice riding bike. Unlike many other off the shelf Fixie frames (that I could find) it has a road geometry (73 X 73 angles). Most others had track geometries which are much steeper.


Another option I thought about was a serotta C III in standard qeometry with track dropouts.
Just about any custom builder that has a stock geometry has an option to add track dropouts. If you fit a stock geometry from that Mfg. this might be a good option.

Colnago has a pista version of the Master X Light or the Dream frame. Both of these are in a track geometry (Steeper Seat tube angle.

Pergoretti also has a Pista version, I think it is a standard road geometry.

If I knew what I wanted, and knew I would have liked fixed as much, I would get a custom frame. I would go through Rivendell, Waterford, Dave Kirk or serotta for steel, Serotta for Ti.

Good luck

Len


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*Kogswell and Van Dessel*



DougSloan said:


> What off the shelf fixed gear frames are there, and I'm thinking more about road use frames than track frames? I know of Bianchi Pista (and various other "Pistas", like Fuji and Colnago), but other than Surly, what road fixed frames are there? Would want rear brake bridge and braise ons for 2 water bottles, maybe even cable guides for rear brake. Longer wheelbase than a track bike would be good. Thanks.
> 
> Doug


I own the kogswell and cannot say enough about the great ride. The 75 degree angle puts you a bit forward but the steering is a bit more stable thanks to a 73 degree head angle. I built mine with flat bars and the Kogswell Hubs. Steel is real!

The picture is a bit old. I finally cut down the steerer tube.

<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/kogswellFZrs.JPG>




The Van Dessel I do not like becasue of the toe overlap. I built a 50cm with a 52.5cm top tube. The ride is nice and you can fit rather large tires but the toe overlap really sucks. Even at 700x28s I still rub the tires. My friend has a 53cm and he has the same problem. This bike is setup as a single speed so it will probably be given to my wife since she has the same inseam as me but much smaller feet so that should clear up the overlap for her.

<img src = https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/vdsZBrs.JPG>


----------



## pauly (Feb 11, 2004)

*ENO hub*

Don't have one myself, but it gets high marks on the MTBR Singlespeed board. More telling, Sheldon Brown is particularly efffusive is his praise of the ENO. Check his site and his many posts on rec.bicycles.tech on the subject.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*going to try the ENO and build up the Bianchi Alloro*



pauly said:


> Don't have one myself, but it gets high marks on the MTBR Singlespeed board. More telling, Sheldon Brown is particularly efffusive is his praise of the ENO. Check his site and his many posts on rec.bicycles.tech on the subject.


Just order the ENO from Harris (Sheldon). Going to build it up with an Open Pro and run it on my 1998 Bianchi Alloro, which I learned has Dedacciai Zero Uno steel tubes (duh, right there on a sticker). It's a great steel bike, and very comfortable. Should make a very good long distance fixed gear bike, with it's nice steel tubing, longer wheel base, relaxed sta, curved stayes, and chromoly fork. I already know it's comfortable on the road and fits me very well.

Sheldon says that I can even keep the Record crankset, just using a ring in the outer position, and that will give the proper chain line with the ENO fixed hub. That saves a lot of bucks not buying a new crank, bb, and ring (or two). I figure I'll throw on a 42 tooth inner ring in the outer postion. Just hope the 10 sp rings work ok with a standard 3/32nd chain; using 3/32nd cogs already.

My real quandry will be whether to grind off the derailleur hangers and shifter cable guides. I guess I'll live with it a bit before thinking about that.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*It's never to late to grind stuff off.*

Sounds like an ideal setup for the rides you've been describing. I've kept the der hanger, etc on my Look cause it's so hard to predict what I'll want to do with it in the future.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Here's one that I'm looking at...*

It's the IRO "Jamie Roy" -- Taiwanese aluminum offered by a company on Staten Island. It got a GREAT review in Dirt Rag. Frame and fork: $250.

http://www.irocycle.com

The fork is 1 1/8, and the seatpost is 27.2. The difference between the 2003's on blowout and the 2004's is that the decals on the new frames are clear coated. 

Ditto the excitement about the White ENO eccentric hub. I got one for Christmas, and I'm getting ready to build it up. I'm thinking of using it to convert my Cannondale CAAD3 to a fixie. I bought it direct from White.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*I rode the white aluminium IRO....*

I actually contacted the owner of IRO since I live very close to him. I asled to ride the bike and that i would post a review. I had purchased my Kogswell already but thought it would be fun to check this one out anyway.

My review is in the archives but can be found here:
http://forums.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efdbb06/0




Gregory Taylor said:


> It's the IRO "Jamie Roy" -- Taiwanese aluminum offered by a company on Staten Island. It got a GREAT review in Dirt Rag. Frame and fork: $250.
> 
> http://www.irocycle.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Thanks for pointing me to your review....*

I don't need another bike (yeah, right...), but I'm tempted by this one. The Surly fork might not be a bad match for it. I have a buddy with an aluminum Macalu with an aluminum fork that he likes...so the stock fork might not be too bad.


----------



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

*If you get it...*

Tell the owner (I think his name is Tony) that the guy from Manhattan that took the ferry to Staten Island for a test ride a few months ago when it was warmer sent you his way. I doubt he would remember me but I did have my Van Dessel Country Roab Bob with me and I know he will remember that. Maybe he will take a few dollars off if you buy one.



Gregory Taylor said:


> I don't need another bike (yeah, right...), but I'm tempted by this one. The Surly fork might not be a bad match for it. I have a buddy with an aluminum Macalu with an aluminum fork that he likes...so the stock fork might not be too bad.


----------



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

Just visited the IRO website, and they have a new cro-mo frame/fork combo (called the Mark V) for $259.00. Anyone here tried this one out yet?


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

*IRO Mark V*

Hi, I have an IRO Mark V it builds into a real nice fixed gear. I'll post a picture of it as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

Mark_fixie said:


> Hi, I have an IRO Mark V it builds into a real nice fixed gear. I'll post a picture of it as soon as I get a chance.


Hey, that's the new cro-moly frame and fork, right? I've been waiting for someone to get one of these so I could ask a few questions. If you don't mind my asking, what's the ballpark weight on that frameset? Short or long reach brakes? Paint or powdercoat?


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

I weighed the frame/fork with a headset and bottom bracket installed it was 6 lb.
Standard reach calipers and the frames are painted. I also got the wheelset he sells with the track hubs and Velocity rims, they are a good looking light set of wheels that spin like butter.

I spoke with the owner Tony he offers powder coat for an additional cost in any color.

I'm just waiting for my Nitto bars to come in for pictures.


Mark


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*I just saw a Soma*

at an LBS. It was a lovely bike. Drilled for front and rear brakes, 62x Reynolds steel (air-hardened acvcording to the shop guy), water bottle bosses, great paint job. It put my trusty ol' Bianchi Pista to shame.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*re:Soma Rush*

Good to hear that, am considering one myself, have been riding a conversion for a year now and am ready for an upgrade. FWIW I also learned that they just started making a 61cm this year (my size) and that the frame and fork are currently $450, will have to head down to American Cyclery in S.F. to take a look real soon...





PdxMark said:


> at an LBS. It was a lovely bike. Drilled for front and rear brakes, 62x Reynolds steel (air-hardened acvcording to the shop guy), water bottle bosses, great paint job. It put my trusty ol' Bianchi Pista to shame.


----------



## LeaderBike (Nov 7, 2003)

*Leader 735t Fixed Gear Track Frame*

Ok I know this looks like I am pushing the company I work for. I am. We just introduced a new ultra light aero fixed gear frame. We have them in five sizes from 50cm to 62cm. they only come in black with silver for now. If you want more info go to www.leaderbikeusa.com

Our dealer the leader bike store does advertise on road bike review. Check out the hot deal section.

I will try to check back soon in case anyone has some technical question.

Brian


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Gaansari Scorcher*

I'm sure interested to see how the Cycles Gaansari Scorcher looks. It sounds nice.

About two weeks.

http://www.gaansari.com

Check out the Hubs too.

H


----------

